# Sentra 2004 1.8



## firebird (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi All, I have a sentra 2004, with 4000km. I get a few second squeek noise as the car is starting. The noise only happens when it's raining/cold humid. I talked to several dealers and they have said it is normal as some condensation is building on the belt. The belts are new and the tension is good. has anyone else experienced this. Again in any other weather cold or hot it will not do the noise. Also I don't suspect being the belt as it would do it constently, especially with a load on it. Any idea's or anyone out their experience the same thing.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

if it rained, my car will make the squeeking noise. but eventually after driving it for like 5 mins maybe, it will go away.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

That's normally caused by a loose belt. If there's condensation (wetness) on it, it may be slipping on the wheels a bit just as if it were loose.

I don't think there's anything harmful in it doing this, but perhaps a new belt _might_ eliminate the problem if it's bothering you THAT much.


----------



## firebird (Nov 18, 2003)

I will be taking it to the dealership as they indicated they can adjust the belt and check for the tension. Being a brand new car I can't see them replacing the belts. Thanks for the input. 





a_stupid_box said:


> That's normally caused by a loose belt. If there's condensation (wetness) on it, it may be slipping on the wheels a bit just as if it were loose.
> 
> I don't think there's anything harmful in it doing this, but perhaps a new belt _might_ eliminate the problem if it's bothering you THAT much.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Uh oh. My friend's 2000 Sentra has gone into the shop several times because of the belt tensioner. Squeaking noises kept coming back even after belt replacements and tensioner adjustments. One time while we were driving his tensioner came loose because the adjustment bolt worked itself out. Nissan finally told him they can't do anything more about it. He is hesitant about getting pulleys but who knows it might fix the problem altogether.


----------



## 04Sentra1.8s (Apr 17, 2004)

Sorry,
On one other car that I owned this squeek was due to worn belts. You can spray an adhesive type of substance on the belt to get better friction and adheasion. Probably will work on new belts until they wear in. You can purchase at any auto store. Also... Could you provide feedback on my issue? 
I got a 04 last September. We had the 'check engine soon' light come on and then the car stalled. It stalled twice. Dealer said he could find no computer faults. Also, an inspector found that the car was having trouble getting into and out of second gear. We had the same problem when we tried to accelerate and could not. Recently had an accident. Son cannot remember anything but dashboard lights. Any news like this from other 2004 1.8s owners?
Please help
Mike


firebird said:


> Hi All, I have a sentra 2004, with 4000km. I get a few second squeek noise as the car is starting. The noise only happens when it's raining/cold humid. I talked to several dealers and they have said it is normal as some condensation is building on the belt. The belts are new and the tension is good. has anyone else experienced this. Again in any other weather cold or hot it will not do the noise. Also I don't suspect being the belt as it would do it constently, especially with a load on it. Any idea's or anyone out their experience the same thing.


----------

